# 5 Reasons You Aren't Getting a *PUMP*



## Arnold (Nov 22, 2019)

*5 Reasons You Aren't Getting a *PUMP**

Do you ever go to the gym and just have trouble getting a pump or keeping it?  We have all had this happen.  Today I am going to give you five reasons why you aren't getting a  pump in the gym. If you like this video and want me to make one on how to get some crazy pumps in the gym.

https://youtu.be/emT-OSxCsWY


----------



## TripleOvertime (Nov 22, 2019)

Good info here. Everyone should watch this.


----------



## Vision (Nov 23, 2019)

Great video, I always love listen to him... he breaks things down for dummies..  Good stuff!


----------



## HFO3 (Nov 23, 2019)

John Meadows is the man. I just downloaded his app


----------



## ordawg1 (Nov 29, 2019)

Good solid info -Thanks-OD


----------



## REHH (Nov 29, 2019)

He's a knowledgeable guy


----------



## Vision (Dec 1, 2019)

REHH said:


> He's a knowledgeable guy



He is my kind of people, I could spend days and days with him taking his brain apart.. he keeps the unnecessary science out of things and simplifies everything in layman's term, and basically tells people what works and what doesn't.. simplicity!


----------



## TripleOvertime (Dec 1, 2019)

If there was one pro that I had a chance to.sit down and talk with it would be him for sure.


----------



## HFO3 (Dec 2, 2019)

TripleOvertime said:


> If there was one pro that I had a chance to.sit down and talk with it would be him for sure.



Dude I totally agree with you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

